# 14 oz full grain AMISH.......



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought from this seller ten years ago , 
Price is right , quality is excellent. 
Mine were smooth texture, the basket weave looks nice.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-1-2-Heav...4ceeb607be784d988336|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

How well did yours hold up?

It's been my experience that no matter how thick the leather,,,
If it's not lined and stitched it will eventually fold and flop.

Aarond

.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

aarondhgraham said:


> How well did yours hold up?
> 
> It's been my experience that no matter how thick the leather,,,
> If it's not lined and stitched it will eventually fold and flop.
> ...


It's nohma leather, no sagging, lasts a lifetime. 
Mine are still like brand new. Found the product on amazon also. 
Make sure you get the 14 oz , if you were to purchase the belt in the future no sagging allowed . Hanks has similar belts
Stitching will wear out eventually, the metal inserts will shift.

https://www.amazon.com/Nohma-Leather-Concealed-Carry-Heavy/dp/B07BMJ8RVH


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not doubting you my friend,,,
And I'm certainly not trying to argue with you.

It's just that in my 26 years of professional leatherwork,,,
My experience has always been otherwise.

I have a lined belt that I made back in the mid 90's,,,
The stitching is still as good as new.

The only reason that stitching will ever wear out,,,
Is if it wasn't sewn properly into a groove,,,
Or the thread was just way too light.

I've never used a metal insert,,,
I have never found them to be necessary.

BTW, what is"NOHMA" leather anyways,,,
That has to be the brand name of the company.

I chuckled at this because I remember when "Naugahyde" was first being marketed in the 60's,,,
It was probably the best artificial leather ever produced by mankind,,,
Their mascot was a big hairy monster called "a Nauga".

The website says: "Full grain bull/cow hide leather",,,
If it's 14 ounce it has to be either the butt,,,
Or what is often called "Sole Bend".

Usually used for making shoe/boot soles,,,
Tanned especially to be very stiff.

Aarond

.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

aarondhgraham said:


> I'm not doubting you my friend,,,
> And I'm certainly not trying to argue with you.
> 
> It's just that in my 26 years of professional leatherwork,,,
> ...


Very good questions, I was also wondering myself about the Nohma leather,, I did research the term.

I agree it's a name connected to a supplier brand, maybe a unique tanner ? 
It has a great reputation with great reviews.

I used these belts also in my 38 years of Heavy Construction. 
First thing to ever give out on my boots or belts was usually the stitching. 
Friction will tear up the stitching. Concrete, Mud, Chemicals , walking through debris, kicking stuff aside.

As far as gun belts are concerned, also holsters , they definitely won't get the abuse similar to a construction site. Bridges , tunnels, highways. 
My thought process is don't add a possible future failure. 
I owned wesco, whites, danner boots , red wings are ok , but they don't have the thick leather ( highly overrated )

Your remarks make very good sense, I'm typing fast while watching watching football, plz excuse my unedited writing , lol. 
What was your profession with leather materials if I may ask? 
Thanks ,
Happy New Year


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

aarondhgraham said:


> I'm not doubting you my friend,,,
> And I'm certainly not trying to argue with you.
> 
> It's just that in my 26 years of professional leatherwork,,,
> ...


Oh Btw, I'm going in for my shoulder surgery again in ten days, because the stitching didn't hold together. , lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

aarondhgraham said:


> I'm not doubting you my friend,,,
> And I'm certainly not trying to argue with you.
> 
> It's just that in my 26 years of professional leatherwork,,,
> ...


Football game s over, 
You're absolutely correct about the name . 
The belts I'm using today are from the same individual , Amish from Wooster Ohio . 
I remember when I purchased the belts we had some good conversations.
I requested the dress type buckle. 
We laughed , because I was very aggressive in what I wanted, he delivered.

He's the eBay link send him a message, I asked a couple years ago about the location of the leather, he said it was from the back or top, not the ASS, LOL.

https://nohmaleather.com/about


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> I bought from this seller ten years ago ,
> Price is right , quality is excellent.
> Mine were smooth texture, the basket weave looks nice.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-1-2-Heavy-Duty-14-oz-Leather-Concealed-Carry-CCW-Gun-Belt-Basket-Weave/184363276847?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item2aece85a2f:g:MdwAAOSwZYlfDLEL&amdata=enc:AQAFAAACgBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%2Fn%2BzU5L90Z278x5ickk8Fd9si%2FIbtWQr%2BhnlRwjDWOBXiTW4mfepFjO%2BTGHVcnEi1oOBJ1pi4GAfRfoeHrgFZ5T%2Fe6Rflx4C9GYK2xx3ulY0gbWUr4UCURaxNaq5qhdrcau11GDndlseMjTEea0EDt6w2wkMmOlSgWvTp%2FBgW30xiKO34Exhn%2BE6KrTsxqyRuI1B5w26pmIporqxqZ5fkUgTLjEmcgb%2BwNgk8eai8oJ9HUaJQZx3rJzUlGLuBKxV%2FftCS%2FCHUn9izF4z3J%2BCqyhVwz%2BTFVGNqkxC1CawOn2O7kb6KG%2FvbcsgJ8wxXaJYkkYjdRHSVoOJvHYa8XhqcUy55iUHv4P4yK0q1gW6ywBP94f%2FNP14Nwko5JGvS83D09HNgZI1tKLobmCR7ovJmxkgeF1lnj%2FM28z1wilrfdRcaJ%2B91CRwVXznQHjy1KXIMUQQf5pYOLRkwK32bagdn0%2BOp%2B616OFwSUX5OmGddmRM7bXsUvnfocXMOQO%2Fjc4XXNX7xk%2B6MLfki8m3O5PebsQbbjtZZg2IjqJ72U1PsMMtm4kBIXx%2BbA77Rz8to5iguOIoYbmjOYZaDFe3KkmIhx622ar0inwhHAtjs4XC0xMs7dms06KdY5qBdB34q8Bwd%2FD7NZ4%2Fv5QUuWTaV8Q8o33dnO5eyOBVCwfFrZ%2FJgKPSioYye4RpTh7uoQqT65P4UfnrJfOILGn0pOXjEnLfw3HJXzIhTXnkUhfojATMl0qOri01iqq1CTlyeBE%2BYpEzU8iIsPIpr%2FjlX53ExFAqPBFo5X%2FIAOr2dGNaoJHDn0EwWGc8dQBlp22Oi8u0Uc%3D|cksum:184363276847617f1d4097a74ceeb607be784d988336|ampidL_CLK|clp:2334524


Note the date on my post, lol ,,time flies


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> rom this seller ten years ago ,
> Price is right , quality is excellent.
> Mine were smooth texture, the basket weave looks nice.


I just put the Chestnut 36" in my basket and will order tomorrow. I am happy with my 34" waist measurement but I am also realistic about old guys getting bellies!
I will give you guys a review every decade or so, but with a recommendation from PIC it probably won't be necessary.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I just put the Chestnut 36" in my basket and will order tomorrow. I am happy with my 34" waist measurement but I am also realistic about old guys getting bellies!
> I will give you guys a review every decade or so, but with a recommendation from PIC it probably won't be necessary.
> 
> GW


Tell him you want the thickest and stiffest available, and you'll be happy to wait until he butchers his next BULL, lol


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Tell him you want the thickest and stiffest available, and you'll be happy to wait until he butchers his next BULL, lol


I will expect that the belt will exceed my fondest hopes as advertised.

GW


----------

